# Where is a reputable place to buy a Seiko online?



## powernoodle (Jan 30, 2006)

Title says it. You guys with your fancy watches are making me jealous. Thanks.


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 30, 2006)

Cheapest place is ebay. Look for sellers like Pokemonyu and Premierworld, with feedback well into 4 digits. These guys ship from Singapore but offer very good service. It took me 10-12 days to receive my orders from them.

There is an online seller called chronograph.com that has a good selection of products, for a little more money.

Also you can check the pmwf.com sales forum and find a link there to the seiko-citizen forum that also has a sales forum.


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks bjn.

Sorry for not sticking this in the right forum. Maybe it will get moved.


----------



## cy (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoast time, also lookup bill yao who does custom seikos for very little over stock price. 

go for a rhino band for your new watch from westcoast time.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jan 31, 2006)

I got mine from watches59 on ebay. I have to say that he (Adrian Low) was an absolute pleasure to deal with. Travelex gave us both a very hard time, but Adrian was very patient, and in the end as I recall he sent the watch to me before he actually received payment, because he was so sick of them. I finally got Paypal up and running so he did get paid.


----------



## flash99dark (Jan 31, 2006)

Powernoodle...check your E-mail...Wiliam


----------



## mosport (Jan 31, 2006)

I've made smooth purchases from Wayne Lee in Malaysia (www.roachman.com) and Seiya Kobayashi in Japan (http://kseiya.zoovy.com). These guys really know their Seikos and can source models that aren't available outside of Asia.

Another great Japanese watch seller is Katsu Higuchi (www.higuchi-inc.com/index-e.html), who specializes in high end Japanese market watches like the Grand Seiko line up.


----------



## Samuel (Feb 1, 2006)

Seiko Citizen watch forum

http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/

Trading forum

http://www.network54.com/Forum/170229/


----------



## TomH (Feb 1, 2006)

www.princetonwatches.com

Have never purchased a Seiko from these guys, but I was extremely satisfied with the price/service on the two Hamiltons I have purchased from them.

They are one of the most reputable online dealers I know of.


----------



## JohnnyB (Feb 1, 2006)

I like http://www.chronograph.com I've ordered from him before and he is well regarded on the Seiko forums.

You can sometimes find a deal at the Seiko store if you have one in your area.


----------



## GeoScouter (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a metal LCD Seiko from the 80's that is still running but its pretty beat up. Is there any place to buy nice looking LCD Seiko watches anymore? I'm looking for the metal ones not the plastic ones you see everywhere. I don't think Seiko makes them now. I seem some on ebay but they sell them as collectables and ask to much. 


Steve


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 1, 2006)

I just got a watch from Chronograph.com, they had extremely fast shipping, which was free if you went uninsured, and the pricing is very competitive with anywhere I have found. You might get one cheaper on Ebay, but pay more in shipping usually. They were a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## revolvergeek (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks like everybody covered the better e-retailers. www.easternwatch.com is a great place to deal with also, but they have a somewhat more limited selection than some of the others listed.

Honestly, the best luck that I have had buying Seikos is to pick them up used on the SCTF that Samual suggested. I have probably bought 20 or so in the last three years from forum members and not gotten a bum deal yet.


----------



## Samuel (Feb 1, 2006)

revolvergeek said:


> Looks like everybody covered the better e-retailers. www.easternwatch.com is a great place to deal with also, but they have a somewhat more limited selection than some of the others listed.
> 
> Honestly, the best luck that I have had buying Seikos is to pick them up used on the SCTF that Samual suggested. I have probably bought 20 or so in the last three years from forum members and not gotten a bum deal yet.



From time to time, you present some nice pickings yourself!


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 1, 2006)

Why don't you try one of our own people at CPF?

Send a PM to Wong and see what he can offer you. Likewise he is from Singapore too.


----------



## bmrzmr (Feb 2, 2006)

"Wong" sells Seikos on CFP. I have had excellent results with 2 Seikos that I purchased from him.


----------

